# Hard Drive Size limitation and image questions?



## astrose00 (Aug 20, 2003)

I have an AT&T TCD130040 that I upgraded with 80GB and 120GB hard drives 4 years ago. I actually replaced the original hard drive. Now it seems that one or both of the hard drives are going bad. I COULD do the diagnostics to find out which is going bad, but I prefer to just swap them both out for newer ones. I read somewhere that the previous 137GB limitation no longer exists with the 7.1 software update. Is that true? Is there a new limitation? If so, what is it?

Another question: Do I need the original hard drive to create an image or is the one (Drive A) I swapped it for good enough? Can I preserve my recordings? I have tons of stuff I don't want to lose. I actually unplugged the unit so it wouldn't completely die before I can get the recordings transferred.

I searched the forum last night for an hour but couldn't find the answers in plain language. I don't need to know the "how" and the "why". I just want to know the max size of two drives I can buy to replace the failing one(s) in my tivo and if I can make an image from the current Drive A (not the original Tivo 40GB drive). I might still have the image on my pc but I'm not sure.

I want as many hours as possible. I have hacked about 5 tivos to date so I am comfortable with doing it again.

Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You could just replace the failing drive.

You very likely cannot go from two drives to one, especially if the A drive is expanded, and keep recordings.


----------



## astrose00 (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't want to go from two to one. I want to replace both of the drives. At best, they are both 4 years old. I don't want to replace one and then have to worry about replacing the other a little down the road.

To sum up, I want to replace 2 drives with 2 new drives. I have an 80 and a 120GB now. I want to replace both with the biggest drives possible. That's what I would like to know. How big can both drives be? Can I use the image on the current Drive A or do I need the original Tivo drive to create the image. I don't know if I still have the image on my pc.

Thanks.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You probably can not expand any more and keep the recordings. You can replace one or both of the drives using dd copying to drives the same size (or larger with wasted space) and keep your recordings. 

If you want to use 2 500G drives make a backup with the -f 9999 and -s options creating a backup image of the 7.1 software for original drive size You need both the 'A' and 'B' drive for this. There is a Mfsbackup option -E that attempts to make a backup form a set with a corrupted 'A' or 'B' drive. You can then restore the backup to one or two new drives. I don't think the upper limit on drive size has been discovered yet.


----------



## astrose00 (Aug 20, 2003)

I think I am going to buy 2 200GB drives (on sale) and replace both drives. Are you saying I won't be able to keep my recordings since the new drives will be larger than the one(s) the recordings are saved on? Isn't there a way to save the recordings and then transfer them to the new disks? I think that is essentially what I did on a previous upgrade. I saved my sister's recordings and put them on the newer drives.

Can I follow Hinsdale or is it outdated? I also have weaknees instructions but they appear quite generic.


----------

